# help with Nvidia display settings are not available



## leekc48 (Sep 18, 2010)

hi everyone, 

i got problem with this Nvidia display settings so i check on Device Manager and do update Driver software and said the best driver software for your device is already installed so i don't know what to do then and am stuck with this problem. 

it's NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS


i run dxdiag

there information


------------------
System Information
------------------
Machine name: 
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: Presario V3700 Notebook PC
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL8
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
Memory: 3070MB RAM
Page File: 1360MB used, 4985MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Dedicated Memory: n/a
Shared Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: ()
DDI Version: unknown
BGRA Supported: No
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-E025-7137AFC2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available


-------------------------------

ANY AND *ALL* HELP IS **MUCH** APPRECIATED!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the problem that you are having?


----------



## leekc48 (Sep 18, 2010)

hi, i dont know how it's happen so that happen when i turn on my laptop.

i try play the games and said that don't have graphic card so i try to sort it out but no idea what to do. 

so Nvidia Geforce 8400M GS Properties 
Device status - Windows cannot initialize the device driver for this hardware. (code 37)

so should i Uninstall it then download again?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Uninstall the Drivers.

Run Driver Sweeper to remove trace of drivers. (only graphics driver)

Install the graphics driver from the manufacturer website.

Presario V3700 Drivers


----------



## leekc48 (Sep 18, 2010)

done uninstall and install it and still same so 

there picture and tell me what i should do in order first to do to last





















































dxdiag

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/19/2010, 08:51:52
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: Presario V3700 Notebook PC
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL8
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
Memory: 3070MB RAM
Page File: 1338MB used, 5008MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Dedicated Memory: n/a
Shared Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: ()
DDI Version: unknown
BGRA Supported: No
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-E025-7137AFC2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available

----------------------------------------------------------------------


thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load the l/top driver not the desktop video card driver


----------

